# 5.0 HP Briggs



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I have a 5.0 hp briggs engine. Family YBSXS.2051HF 274479. When I go to the Briggs web page to lookup parts, what of those numbers is the model and which is the type numbers. I have tried entering all combinations that I can think of to no avail. Your help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

None of the numbers you listed look like Briggs numbers, the numbers are generally stamped into the engine cover over by the spark plug or muffler area, or if it is an overhead valve it could be stamped into the valve cover, sometimes it is on a plate rivited to the engine cover and it will have the words Model Type Code printed above the numbers.


----------



## PaulChristenson (Sep 26, 2006)

Found on an internet search of YBSXS.2051HF...

Sheet 1 
141, Briggs & Stratton Corporation, 2000, New Submission, YBSXS.2051HF, 1104, 190 cc, 4.0, kw, 3600, EM. 142, Briggs & Stratton Corporation, 2000 ...

www.epa.gov/otaq/cert/eng-cert/smeng00/smmod00.wk1


Sheet 1 
173, Briggs & Stratton Corporation, 2000, New Submission, YBSXS.2051HF, 1104, RC12YC or equiv. N/A, 693207, 693648... 693890, N/A, N/A ...

www.epa.gov/otaq/cert/eng-cert/smeng00/smprt00.wk1
<<<These are an old spreadsheet format....it looks like it was a 2000 model engine...

I would give B&S an old style phone call


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the reply's. The tag with the family number on it is riveted to the engine housing. However after removing the muffler I was able to find the shield that had the model, type and code numbers stamped onto it.

Thanks a bunch.


----------

